# Ambit and Moveslink sync issue



## JamTheMod (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi All,

Since the 1.8.6 update I cannot sync anymore my moves with Movescount.
I tried to contact Suunto without success...I sent a msg on mySuunto..they replied I did not respect the rules for Q&A !!!???
Well I'm stuck with that problem since 2 weeks.
I tried to sync my watch on 2 different computer. One with Win XP the other one with Win 7, both with Moveslink2 v1.1.16.
I tried on every USB plugs, tried to uninstall-installed again, without success until now.

The error is always the same on both computer: 
As you can see on the screen cap, downloading data from device is ok, but Sync always fail.








Moreover, here is the log:
[09:06:40] [INFO] SyncService: started
[09:06:40] [INFO] SyncService::downloadSGEE
[09:06:47] [INFO] Vendor name: Suunto
[09:06:47] [INFO] Product name: Ambit
[09:06:47] [INFO] Serial: ....
[09:07:36] [INFO] Vendor name: Suunto
[09:07:36] [INFO] Product name: Ambit
[09:07:36] [INFO] Serial: ....
[09:07:40] [ERROR] SyncService::downloadSGEE failed, will try again soon
[09:07:41] [INFO] SyncService: Setting device time to 2012-10-23T09:07:41
[09:07:41] [INFO] Device firmware version: 1.8.6
[09:07:41] [INFO] SyncService: checking for firmware update
[09:08:41] [INFO] Arrest: got return code 12002 (Unknown error)
[09:08:41] [ERROR] SyncService: failed to contact server
[09:08:57] [INFO] SyncService: syncDevice Suunto Ambit (#serialnumberhere#, BluebirdDevice)...
[09:11:52] [INFO] PMemExerciseParser: Number of exercises: 9
[09:13:21] [INFO] Arrest: got return code 12002 (Unknown error)
[09:13:21] [ERROR] MovescountService: unhandled return code 3
[09:13:21] [ERROR] SyncService: syncSettings failed: error code 3

Well, I'd be pleased for any advice.
TIA


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

First go to the system tray and right click the Moveslink icon and select quit. Then connect your Ambit again then re-open Moveslink 2 and see if it works to sync this time...


----------



## JamTheMod (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Joakim

I just tried...without success 
It seems that there is no LAN activity. 0 bytes received nor send.

Will try at home tonight.


----------



## JoggWithoutDog (Jul 3, 2012)

JamTheMod said:


> Hi Joakim
> 
> I just tried...without success
> It seems that there is no LAN activity. 0 bytes received nor send.
> ...


Same to me: Since new Movelink2-Version there isn't any sign of the link-window on my screen (not with Snow Leopard and not with Windows 7  .... there is only a "foggy" synching (means: I connect my Ambit and wait for about 15...30 Minutes ... and then the new recordings suddenly are shown in Movescount (but I do not see any range of charging the battery ... only on the Ambit itself the battery symbol shows a kind of charging status).
This problem happened the second time: In spring there was the same failure (but only with the Mac-Version - now the failure "is completed" :-((((( since two weeks Movelink2 showing nothing.
Well - let's wait for the next version
JoggWithoutDog


----------



## minimats (Oct 25, 2012)

Hello,
I bought the Ambit 13 days before directly from Suunto. Until now I never was able to synchronise with Movescount. I tried with current versions of MacOSX, Win7 and also with different Browsers, tried with two Movescount Accounts and nothing helps. I was in contact with the support via phone and mail for many times but no helpful feedback. My log file looks the same. Last time I was in contact (phonecall) with the support (send them all log and XML files) he told me that this problem can only be fixed by Suunto development and it is no user handling (system) error. It can take a few days or weeks to solve it :-(

For me as a new customer this is very disappointing. On Suunto webpages everyone is satified with the watch, everthing is working and then you believe that your software/hardware constellation is not correct. You don't get a written feedback that they know about a problem and solution is ongoing. 
Thank you for posting your problem.

BR


----------



## cobrapa (Mar 15, 2012)

I had reported problems with sync early on. I found it sometimes flaky on what seems like certain serial ports. Also, I have had issues with movescount2 staying alive and then not being able to sync (until killed or until the pc is rebooted on win7.) And there are the occasional clamping issues with the cable. I have less trouble now that I have found a working combination.


----------



## JoggWithoutDog (Jul 3, 2012)

cobrapa said:


> I had reported problems with sync early on. I found it sometimes flaky on what seems like certain serial ports. Also, I have had issues with movescount2 staying alive and then not being able to sync (until killed or until the pc is rebooted on win7.) And there are the occasional clamping issues with the cable. I have less trouble now that I have found a working combination.


Since about 30 minutes a new Moveslink2-version can be downloaded (v. 1.1.7 instead of .6) - but it's still the same - no information is shown on my mac-screen. Sh...
Nevertheless: Good running and nice weekend
JoggWithoutDog alias Joachim


----------



## minimats (Oct 25, 2012)

JoggWithoutDog said:


> Since about 30 minutes a new Moveslink2-version can be downloaded (v. 1.1.7 instead of .6) - but it's still the same - no information is shown on my mac-screen. Sh...
> Nevertheless: Good running and nice weekend
> JoggWithoutDog alias Joachim


Yes, I also tried the new Moveslink2 Version 1.1.17 (was informed by Suunto support about new version heyyy ) but
it does not fix my sync problems. I test on Mac and Win7 without success. :-(

Try again Suunto.

BR


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

You people with syncing issues, have you tried moving several moves out of the Moveslink folder to the desktop and then only leave one move behind and try to sync only one move?


----------



## minimats (Oct 25, 2012)

Joakim Agren said:


> You people with syncing issues, have you tried moving several moves out of the Moveslink folder to the desktop and then only leave one move behind and try to sync only one move?


Oh I try a lot of things, the problem is, the device is not even visible in movescount. From the first day I get the watch till now, I never had the possibility to configure the watch via movescount. And after a few callings with the support, they told me that it is a know issue and I cannot do anything to fix it.
The international support is reachable 24/7 and I call them today. the employee saw that there is a respond to my mail regarding the version 1.1.17 that does not work, but they could not send me the information, because the issue is handled by the german support team and he has no permission to do it.
I am very angry about the behavior of the support team. And look, what is the reason for this problem, a lot of Ambit users have no problem with movescount, with moveslink on Mac or Windows. What is the difference between my hardware/software that is not working and e.g. yours that is working well? The watch, the language settings, OS or something in movescount. Maybe because I start with all these software components I get the problems and you had older version and only update your system. I don't know but from my understanding if this can happen to me with a new environment, this can also happen to everyone of you, maybe with a new software version of moveslink2 or if you start from a clean up system. And as long as I get no official written feedback from Suunto I will suggest there is something fishy. 
Lets see what next week.

BR


----------



## JoggWithoutDog (Jul 3, 2012)

minimats said:


> Oh I try a lot of things, the problem is, the device is not even visible in movescount. From the first day I get the watch till now, I never had the possibility to configure the watch via movescount. And after a few callings with the support, they told me that it is a know issue and I cannot do anything to fix it.
> The international support is reachable 24/7 and I call them today. the employee saw that there is a respond to my mail regarding the version 1.1.17 that does not work, but they could not send me the information, because the issue is handled by the german support team and he has no permission to do it.
> I am very angry about the behavior of the support team. And look, what is the reason for this problem, a lot of Ambit users have no problem with movescount, with moveslink on Mac or Windows. What is the difference between my hardware/software that is not working and e.g. yours that is working well? The watch, the language settings, OS or something in movescount. Maybe because I start with all these software components I get the problems and you had older version and only update your system. I don't know but from my understanding if this can happen to me with a new environment, this can also happen to everyone of you, maybe with a new software version of moveslink2 or if you start from a clean up system. And as long as I get no official written feedback from Suunto I will suggest there is something fishy.
> Lets see what next week.
> ...


Well, let's wait for Firstbeat Athlete if Suunto doesn't manage the synching problems. It's really annoying - even cause it happened in springtime too :-(((
JwD alias Joachim


----------



## minimats (Oct 25, 2012)

Hello,
I still have the problem with a not working sync between Ambit-Moveslink2(MacOsX, Win7) and Movescount. 
Has anybody else start to sync with Movescount starting with a new watch with firmware 1.8.6 ? 
Because Moveslink2 is working, as I start connecting the Ambit with Movelink2 (two weeks ago) the first action was a firmware update, after that I tried
to connect with Movescount and that does not work. 
BR


----------



## JoggWithoutDog (Jul 3, 2012)

minimats said:


> Hello,
> I still have the problem with a not working sync between Ambit-Moveslink2(MacOsX, Win7) and Movescount.
> Has anybody else start to sync with Movescount starting with a new watch with firmware 1.8.6 ?
> Because Moveslink2 is working, as I start connecting the Ambit with Movelink2 (two weeks ago) the first action was a firmware update, after that I tried
> ...


Hi,
maybe it will work if you try like I do (not the best but I can see my tracks after it in Movescount):
Connect your Ambit with the PC than activate the "bad" moveslink2 and leave it alone with your computer for about 15...30 minutes - after that it should open the movescount (and - if logged in) shows the new track(s). 
It always works on my Mac if I don't use other programms in the meantime (all above: Firefox) - with earlier Moveslink2-versions then I got a message that the transmission failed - with V.1.8.6 there is - like your experience, too - no information at all (lousy but at the moment I just can load the tracks to Movescount).
I keep my fingers crossed for you(r try to load your datas from Ambit to computer)
JoggWithoutDog alias Joachim


----------



## minimats (Oct 25, 2012)

I have seen a light.... It seem to work now .
All my test to sync the Ambit with Movescount I did with my Macbook Pro (new Version 10.8) and via VMWare also on this Macbook and a Win7 installation. It does not work.
I send all Files so Suunto but no respond. They are working on this issue... My contact person from the german Suunto support (now we know each other) suggest to me, to make a new installation on another Computer. Before I did a reinstall of Movescount2 I delete all files under Library/Appl../Suunto and also completely the programm package. So what good will it to changing the computer? I install on my family iMac with same Mac OS Version and it worked. For the first time I could see the gear in Movescount can configure it and sync to the watch with movescount. Then I copy the xml files from the iMac to the Macbook Pro (I do not know if this was necessary) and now also on the Macbook Pro and Moveslink2 works fine. I have no move on the watch (reupdate firmeware and old moves cannot be synced again !??), thats coming next. 
Thx and if move sync also works I let you know.

Update: Syncing moves is also working, on both computers. At the beginning sometimes moves are not sync to movescount, then I (stop moveslink) delete all config xml (settings, store?, and output.log) and sync again. For the last days I can say the system settled down. Works fine. Yep !

BR


----------

